# watering yard



## jason longboard (Nov 26, 2007)

what goes on with watering the grass and plants around them,care sheets make it sound like these things are like porclin babies,are they as fragil as some care sheets claim or do they dramatize a bit?im in bakersfield ca so is that cool or not.they cant be that dang hard.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have DTs and I water my yard. They seem to like to come over when I use the hose I run the water over their backs and it tend to stimulate then to drink (as if it is raining) if I let it puddle for them. But I do have some dry-dirt areas that I do not water. I break up watering so the entire area is not wet at one time. So if they want or need to dry out they can. And I do not water daily. Usually 2 -3 times/week. And I live in the Inland Empire-San Bernadino area of CA.


----------



## Bansh88 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm in San Diego. Desert Torts love sprinklers and mist. The main problem you want to avoid is having their enclosures in a very humid or moist area. Make sure they have dry areas to go.


----------



## jason longboard (Dec 11, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> I'm in San Diego. Desert Torts love sprinklers and mist. The main problem you want to avoid is having their enclosures in a very humid or moist area. Make sure they have dry areas to go.



thanks guys,hey i just saw the misfits about 4 weeks ago,awsome.


----------

